# The Struggle For You!



## ButterflyWishes (May 4, 2012)

This little paragraph that I have written recently really explains how I have been feeling for the past 3 years while ttc with nothing so far!
I thought I would share it here as I am sure many of you can relate.

I have imagined everything about you; how tiny your fingers and toes would be, your cute little button nose, how your eyes would be the most beautiful blue, a mixture of the best of mine and daddy's. I have imagined your soft dark hair and your beautiful pale skin, cheek to cheek with mine. I have imagined the look in daddy's eyes as you come screaming into this world, the first moment I hold you and the rush of love I will feel for you, knowing that from that moment on we are connected at the heart for the rest of eternity. I have imagined the bond me and daddy already share growing ever more with your arrival, a family together at last.

With every sinew in my body I have willed you into this world and every month when you are still not growing in my belly another ache and another little tear pulls through my heart!


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Arh thats beautiful Butterfly Wishes,

I know when I went through the heartache of a miscarriage (after 8 long years of tcc'ing), I too got my emotions out on paper by way of poetry....

I think it's a very healthy way to channel your feelings, as it's very important not to bottle up any pent up feelings - I know that when I posted my longed for BFP after my ICSI treatment, another lady posted me a poem,  which I tarted up, put on a pretty border, framed it and hung it in my baby daughters nursery.

At night whilst I cradled her in my arms, doing the night feeds, I would strain to read the poem by the light of the street lamp outside, but I knew that poem off my heart anyway I'd read it soo many times - each time, with tears in my eyes, soo utterly thankful for the beautiful little miracle that had just vomited milk on me again!

I never gave up hope - and neither should you... where there's hope, there's a chance - never loose sight of your dream xxxx

Sheila


----------

